# Confessions of a DIY wannabe



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, my name is Bill, and I'm a closet DIY'er

"Hi Bill"


I ain't too proud of this, but I'm beginning to like this "tool". At our last convention in Niagara, the convention chair took the stage and said he had a "contest" and the first person to answer would get a prize. Well I shouted out the answer first and loudest (75,000 gallons per minute) and was thrown a "paintsmart-trayz". (Video below)

I was a wee bit miffed at my prize, but took it home and when no one was on a job, tried it out. I have now used it on numerous jobs and I do like it. Now remember, I only apply one coat of Wallpaper Prep Coat or even Gardz to a room. This POS ain't so bad while cutting in - hold it by the handle and dip the brush. When filling thin product like prep coat or Gardz, there is no splash because of the "overhang". And when loading a roller there is no slop over or spatter. And I gotta say the pour spout is DIY easy. NO, I do not use the brush hooks. And yes the "grid" is DIY good (it sucks). But it does clean easy. 

For my applications, the SUCKer works good. What can I say? I am ashamed. 
There, I feel purged.

and now for the real bad vid. This in itself would kill any sales:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________

Haha, just kidding , Bill.
Sounds like it works for you, that is what counts!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe we should have a confession thread, "DIY tools we use with success"

or something like that. 

It's good for the soul to free it of pent up guilt :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why would you want a roller on your ladder instead of a bucket and extension pole? Are you rolling only a small section at a time for paper? Either way if it works well for you then it is a winner.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Why would you want a roller on your ladder instead of a bucket and extension pole?


For interior painting of walls this thing is no go for a pro. For homeowners, however, using a roller by hand is easier.

It would be nice for being on rooflines and rolling trim. I hang a normal roller pan off ladders suspended by roofjacks, and I can't fill them very far because of the angle. I prefer my brush not to be exposed to the sun though. It dries out enough as it is.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the handypal deals you see at bLowes and Home Creepo and SW. I think they are great, the bigger mini roller buckets tip easy (watchout) but have been called (by wise) a homeowner hack for using them  Oh well!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> It would be nice for being on rooflines and rolling trim. I hang a normal roller pan off ladders suspended by roofjacks


good point i was thinking of interior use only.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya, this is NOT for the pro who has lots of gallons to roll on. The Prep Coat I use goes far. Most rooms use less than half a gallon. And no ext pole necessary. 

I can't remember when I ever used a tray hooked on a ladder. With my luck, there would be a white shag rug under it ! Heck, I haven't used my four footer in months. The aluminum stubbie reaches my crowns.

I was quite surprised that this POS was actually useful for my needs. And the price was right.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RCP said:


> Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


----------

